# The Extreme Cowboy Race



## PG'sGal4ever (Sep 25, 2008)

I would really like too know how to enter in it too, I tryed doing it but my computer is being weird so i cant find anything on it.

Check on
horsecity.com
rfd-tv.com


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Is that the race they have in Washington state each year??


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

To entter the race you must enter thro Craig Cameron's website or at least find out how there. Craig Cameron - Complete Horsemanship. From Beginning to Winning.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

When they did the race in SC, a rider I know entered on a young colt and did pretty well. He got as far as the top 10 but had trouble doing his lead changes and didn't have enough points to move on. He didn't tell me how much it cost but only said it was very expensive.

If you ever see the one in SC, look for Mike Cooley. He was also a World Champion bronc rider.


----------



## FQH (Dec 31, 2008)

You can check into it here: Craig Cameron - Complete Horsemanship. From Beginning to Winning. You have to send in a video of yourself riding your horse and the cost is $500 last time I checked into it. If they do not choose you they will refund it. Hope this helps -


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

FQH said:


> the cost is $500 last time I checked into it. If they do not choose you they will refund it. Hope this helps -


That actually seems pretty reasonable. I was under the impression that it was quite a bit more. Hmmmmm, Mike always did exaggerate LOL.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I saw parts of it last year and it was actually a lot of fun to watch. Pretty crazy the stuff they do with these horses but they did it while having fun which really made it fun to watch. When is it happening this year?


----------



## saddleEMupCOWGURL (Jan 5, 2009)

What kind of crazy stuff do they do? I'm not real familiar with it...


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I guess you would call it an extreme trail obstacle course and you are judged on time and horsemanship.


----------

